# May 26th West Coast



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Lets get these pictures up for everyone to ogle at ;D


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

Nice work guys. Hey Bill, where's the other half of your fish? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## EbbTide (May 26, 2007)

Awesome report and pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Those are some great Pics!!! Poor shark! :'(


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Very nice report! What were you guys using for bait?


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

> Those are some great Pics!!!   Poor shark!  :'(


Poon must have got him!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

> > Those are some great Pics!!!   Poor shark!  :'(
> 
> 
> Poon must have got him!


 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Very Nice job, I'm glad all your hard work is paying off 
I know that shore line. I'll be there tomarrow.. ;D


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

holy [email protected]#!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Very nice report! What were you guys using for bait?


pinfish for live bait. The flies I am using are pretty much the same pattern as the top one here only no weed guard and tied on 3/0 hooks instead.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> > Very nice report! What were you guys using for bait?
> 
> 
> pinfish for live bait. The flies I am using are pretty much the same pattern as the top one here only no weed guard and tied on 3/0 hooks instead.



Cool!, One of these days.. I'm actually gonna start using my fly rod.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > > Very nice report! What were you guys using for bait?
> >
> >
> > pinfish for live bait. The flies I am using are pretty much the same pattern as the top one here only no weed guard and tied on 3/0 hooks instead.
> ...


Sam, as much as you get out on the water I think you'd amaze yourself how effective fly fishing can be. And as in the case with tarpon, you'd be even more amazed at how big a fish will eat a tiny little puff of feathers.  You just have to invest some time learning to cast well enough to enjoy it. Other than that its kind of like a golf a swing, no matter how experienced you are, you always to have to work at it. But its well worth it. Maybe one of these days we'll get together, I'd be happy to help you learn to cast.


----------



## mulletboy (Jan 31, 2007)

Awesome job guys! I don't want tos ound like a stinker but I would advise you to NOT gaff a Tarpon. They feed by suction and this will hinder their ability to suck in a bait. Don't get me wrong, I am not bashing your awesome thread, I just want to make everyone aware who isn't that their is NO benefit to lip gaffing a Tarpon. Once again, Great job on the catching!


----------

